# Stuffed animals in horse's stall at competitions?



## aquariusw (Jun 16, 2014)

I've seen many top show jumping horses in their stall at the competitions with a stuffed animal hanging in there by the wall. Why is that and isn't it dangerous for the horse? If it is to comfort them at a new place, does anyone know does this really work? I'm curious.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it's anthropomising the horse. Stuffed animals are not what they normally play with or associate with comfort. However, an individual horse might like an object that smells like his home stall or barn at an unfamiliar environment, and that object might as well be a stuffed toy. I think that might be the reasoning behind it, but not something I'd do. 

Hanging them in the stall should be no different than hanging any other horse toy - it can be done safely.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

The short search I did on it showed that sometimes it's used for "stall walkers". It's suppose to be in a way comforting or giving the horse "company". 


I don't think it's dangerous as long as you're careful of the type of animal (ie: not loose stuff they can pull off, no choking hazards, etc.). Or perhaps it's a makeshift stall toy to curb boredom (and also pacing). Maybe the owners of those horses use the toys at home and know the horse won't eat it and will avoid hitting it?


I've never actually seen it in person, but read some forums and posts about it that said it did help some with horses that paced their stalls constantly. Interesting idea, although I don't think I'd ever do it.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Okay that's kinda strange. Just sayin'. :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Never heard of it but for a walker maybe it just takes up room so they don't want to bump it? Weird. I'd love some pics of that lol!

I must say though, has anyone seen these pictures of the orphan foal? Obv a different situation but wayyyy too darn cute!!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

To find the answer to your question about stuffed animals in stalls, you would really need to ask those putting the stuffed animals there. 

These people may be doing it because it has proved to calm their horse. They may be doing it in hopes it will calm their horse. They may be doing it because they think its cute. They may be doing it because it is the current fad among the people with whom they associate.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I heard about that Yogiwick but never saw the pictures. This is the closest thing I could find to what we're talking about:










A lot of them had horse toys hanging in the stall. This is just stuck to the door, so it probably doesn't count.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Welp it is cute but as far as practical purpose I have no idea. Maybe there is none lol.

I wouldn't think it would be more dangerous than anything else in the stall. It's just a bunch of fluff after all!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I would think, practically, a stuffed animal would hold smells really well. A familiar sight and smell maybe soothing. 

If I were you I'd ask next time I saw it!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll have to keep an eye out for this!
I've never seen it in person.

But it's cute <3


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I'm going to suggest this to my dad the next time he looses a cow and the calf is left behind. Have him take one of those 1,000 stuffed critters my step-mom has laying about, rub it all over the mama cow before she goes too far on the bad side, and set that into the pen with the calf so it has something that smells like mom about.. just to see how the calf reacts.. I know dad would be curious about it too.. It doesn't happen very often out at his ranch. Only 3-4 times in the last 10 years he's been out there. But still, happens. Just hope he doesn't want ME to pull it again. >.<


----------



## animal_communicator (Dec 31, 2020)

I know I'm late to the party but...I am an animal communicator and recently had a mare specifically request an elephant plushy for her stall. I told the owner and she looked at me like I was nuts. lol I can only relay the information the horse/animal is giving me, so I told the owner to mull it over and do what she felt was right. In this instance, her horse was requesting a friend to keep her cozy, as she's fairly introverted and prefers to be alone/needs her space. I really hope her owner purchases a little "friend" for her to buddy up with in the stall, as this would help her mare feel more at peace.
In addition, there is a stallion several stalls down from the mare, who also requested a plushy, but he said he didn't mind what kind--just that he would like one, too!
I think it's an adorable request and all owners should go for it, if they feel it is right for their horse friend 
After my meeting at the stables (because I've never heard of plushies in a stall), I googled it and only found this (horse specific) Horse Toy Bear sold at dapperhorse.com. (I am not advocating or in any way affiliated with this retailer...it was just the first and closest thing I found to the vision the horse gave me during her request.) I imagine any plushy can be converted to something similar...idk. ???
Hope this helps!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As this thread is several years old and many users that replied are no longer active it is advised you start a new thread of your own for discussion. 

Thread closed to replies.


----------

